# Hallo zusammen!



## fusionSupport (30. November 2007)

Tag auch!

Nachdem die leidigen Kleinigkeiten der Anmeldung jetzt erledigt sind stehen wir euch hier gerne mit Rat, Rad und Tat zur Seite. 

Mit Hilfe von Bodo Probst (Entwicklung & Fertigung), Alex, Andi und David (unseren Monteuren) sowie last not least Günter, unserem Mann für Gewährleistungsfragen, 
wollen wir euch hier alle Informationen geben die ihr bisher vielleicht vermisst habt und Ansprechpartner für alle Themen rund um´s Float Link sein.  

Ich werde dieses Forum (stellvertretend für das Team) täglich im Auge haben, bitte euch aber um Verständnis wenn die eine oder andere Frage nicht sofort 
& in Echtzeit von mir beantwortet wird. 
Viele Fragen wurden und werden hier ja auch von erfahrenen Fusionisten sowie fusion-Händlern (Gruss an Andy   & DANK!) bereits schnellstens geklärt.  

Wer speziellere Wünsche oder Fragen hat die er (oder sie) nicht im Forum posten möchte, kann sich auch gerne per EMail melden. 
Die Adresse [email protected] ist neu aufgelegt und Antwort kommt schnellstens!

... und immer schön heile bleiben!


----------



## oldrizzo (30. November 2007)

na dann, 

hallo! auf ein gutes miteinander und immer die nase im wind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (30. November 2007)

Danke für dein Lob Tobias  ,
auf gute Zusammenarbeit und viel Spaß im Forum


----------



## MB-Locke (30. November 2007)

Hi,

na dann, herzlich willkommen hier aufs Neue u. auf gute u. konstruktive Zusammenarbeit!

Greets,

MB-Locke,
der grad leider nicht heile ist u. noch ein paar Wochen braucht


----------



## Chris82 (30. November 2007)

Na das lässt doch mal bei den derzeitigen grauen tagen ein bischen Sonne in meine herbstlich triste Laune. Schön das es endlich klappt und auch hoffentlich von Dauer ist.


----------



## Schreiner (30. November 2007)

Dann haut mal rein.

Währe cool wenn der support zu den "besten Bikes der Welt" an die Bikes angepasst wird  

@ Chris82 Deine signatur isch saugeil


----------



## sasch12 (2. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit...
find ich super, dann gibt's ja wieder (hoffentlich) Info's aus erster Hand !
wünsch Euch nen guten Start und viel Erfolg...
grüsse sasch...


----------



## fusionSupport (3. Dezember 2007)

... für die Blumen!
Werde mein möglichstes tun euren Erwartungen gerecht zu werden!


----------



## bikulus (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Fusion Leuts
find ich toll, dass ihr euch so super engagiert, weiter so. Ich hab ja jetzt auch schon persönliches feed back bekommen.
Ich glaube, so wird beiden geholfen, Fusion bekommt viele Anregungen und wir qualifizierte Infos und fühlen uns mit unseren Sorgen/Fragen ernst genommen. 
Bikulus


----------



## DJT (4. Dezember 2007)

Wow, ihr legt ja schon richtig los!
Von mir auch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der neuen Aufgabe !!
Macht weiter so! 

Grüße DJT

P.S. Wie sieht's mit der Homepage aus?


----------



## fusionSupport (4. Dezember 2007)

Schon wahr - die HP gehört mal vernünftig überarbeitet ...   

Ist ein wenig stiefkindlich behandelt die Gute ...  

Aber wir haben erstmal den persönlichen / Forumkontakt mit 
Vorrang versehen - die HP müssen wir Schritt für Schritt aktualisieren.
Bitte um Gnade, Verständnis und Zeit!

Wer Fragen hat, Infos braucht etc. kann sich ja gerne bei mir/uns melden.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (4. Dezember 2007)

Diese prompten Antworten des neuen Support-Teams machen einem ja fast schon Angst... Könnt ihr diesen Stundenrythmus durchhalten? Wie auch immer. Bis jetzt sehr kompetent und in angenehmem Tonfall (Schriftfall?). Das ist ja fast wie ein Neuanfang hier. In letzter Minute gerettet sozusagen. Viel Erfolg in Zukunft und so. 

Johnny

P.S. Wenn ihr was durchsickern lassen würdet an was ihr gerade so interessantem arbeitet hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden...


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Nenene - den Takt werden wir wohl kaum durchhalten können wenn's wieder voll losgeht - auch wenn wir Alles geben!

So zwischen dem Takt der letzten Jahre und dem Echtzeit-Modus durften wir uns wohl einpendeln - wenn irgend möglich aber näher am Takt der letzten Tage.


----------



## DickesB (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand (natürlich auch der support) die Geometriedaten eines Terminator in Größe L?
Also alle Winkel, Rohre, etc...


----------



## fusionSupport (10. Dezember 2007)

Damit wir hier alle den Überblick behalten, sollten wir den einzelnen Modellen Ihren Platz geben!
Siehe also bitte Thema: Strangler & Terminator.
THX!


----------



## Toni Montana (29. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir ein HALLO!!!


----------



## Anbipa (30. Dezember 2007)

Der Tobi ist im Urlaub bis ins neue Jahr.

Habt doch ein bisschen Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen kuss (1. Januar 2008)

und noch mal Hallo, ist ja super,wird schon werden ! ( wird für diverse Fragen zu 100% gebraucht werden , der service )  - so denn mal los hier  ja und für alle noch ein "Gutes neues BIKE-JAHR" !!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Januar 2008)

Finde ich sehr schÃ¶n. Bin gespannt, ob wir das gemeinsam hin bekommen.

FÃ¼r die HP braucht ihr doch nur 2-3Tâ¬ und es wird professionell neu gestaltet.
Bei dem Preisdruck in der Webdesigner Branche braucht man nicht lange suchen.


----------



## Pardus (18. April 2008)

Ein Hallo an Fusion,

wird es irgendwann von Fusion einen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer geben. Ich glaube das Thema ist hier im Forum schon mal besprochen worden, bis jetzt ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt das es so ein Zubehör geben soll..

Gruß Guido


----------



## derfreaker (18. April 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an Fusion,
> 
> wird es irgendwann von Fusion einen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer geben. Ich glaube das Thema ist hier im Forum schon mal besprochen worden, bis jetzt ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt das es so ein Zubehör geben soll..
> 
> Gruß Guido


des öfteren besprochen und das ergebnis immer das selbe: denke, NEIN!!!


----------



## Pardus (28. April 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> des öfteren besprochen und das ergebnis immer das selbe: denke, NEIN!!!



Vor ein paar Tagen noch drüber gesprochen und jetzt ist der erste Steinschlag da....  

Dann muss man sich wohl selber eins basteln...


----------



## Pardus (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo FusionSupport (Tobias),

mir ist eine kleine Schraube abhanden gekommen, und zwar eine mit rundem Inbuskopf unteres Rahmenrohr, dort wo beim Raid der Bremschlauch und der Schaltzug befestigt ist ... Woher bekomme ich nun die gleiche Schraube ... Beim meinem anderen Bike sehen die anders aus

Gruß Guido


----------



## fusionSupport (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Guido!

Das sind 16mm Linsenkopf Stahl-Schrauben M5 mit Inbus-Aufnahme.
Ich kann Deinem Dealer was zusenden - aber Du kannst auch im Baumarkt schauen. Die Dinger gibt's sogar in Carbon 

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## Pardus (8. Juli 2008)

Danke ... da sind mir die Dinger noch nicht aufgefallen ...


----------



## debo (15. Oktober 2008)

An Fusion,

das Interesse am Forum hat ja lange angehalten.
Danke für Eure Bemühungen Kunden zu unterstützen.

So wird das nichts...

Viele Grüße

Debo


----------



## fusionSupport (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Debo!

Das Interesse ist nach wie vor vorhanden - aber nicht immer hat man die Zeit auf alle Gerüchte einzugehen.  
fusion ist einfach eine kleine Firma mit wenigen Mitarbeitern und nicht immer hat jemand Zeit sich zu irgendwelchen Dingen zu äußern.
Es ist eben einfacher ein Gerücht zu streuen als es wieder zu zer-streuen.

Float Link rules - wers fährt weiss das.
Deshalb wird fusion auch so schnell nicht untergehen!

Ich stehe nach wie vor für den Support zur Verfügung, mache das aber zusätzlich zu meinem Hauptjob - da bitte ich um Vergebung wenn es mal etwas länger dauert.

Happy Trails
wünscht
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (27. Oktober 2008)

wie du bist wieder da?

Dachte Du bist weg?


----------



## debo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich freue mich auch etwas vom Support zu hören.
Schön das Tobias wieder Zeit findet.
Mit den Gerüchten ist es leider so, aber da arbeitet eine Firma auch immer selber dran.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und bin immer noch begeistert von meinem Raid - obwohl einmal der Rahmen und einmal die Schwinge gerissen ist. Wurde alles innerhalb einer Woche über meinen Händler ausgetauscht. Perfekt.


----------



## raschaa (17. September 2009)

Support?????

hat irgendwer in den vergangenen 6-12 monaten hier im forum was von fusion-seitigem support mitbekommen?


----------



## Ope (16. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube hier kann man dicht machen ...........
Sehr sehr schade.


----------



## spaceschleim (17. Februar 2010)

jo, nee... klar kann dir hier keiner helfen, wenn den rahmen kapott is... aber ansonsten bin ich sehr froh, dass man hier wenigstens noch leute hat, die einem - auch noch nach halb eins mittags - mal schnell bei nem speziellen problemchen weiterhelfen koennen..... nur leider werdens weniger..... naja.....

aber hey, solang nix bricht, iss die welt ja in ordnung!!


----------



## cdF600 (17. Februar 2010)

Auf keinen Fall zumachen hier!
Die verbliebenen Fusion-Fahrer werdens danken!


----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2010)

somit tritt fusion in die fussstapfen der firma votec?

hab jetzt mein whip durch ein ion ausgetauscht und nächstes jahr wird das freak auch in den ruhestand geschickt, wahrscheinlich folgt ein helius AM....


----------



## spaceschleim (17. Februar 2010)

jo komm... son ion hat doch jeder......

ich behalte mein whiplash... das ja als 08er quasi n unikat =).... ausserdem wars echt schwer zu kriegen..... son ion.... fuellste formular aus, und recht zeitnah hastes schon da stehen..... wie langweilig =)


nee quak... hatte auch ueberlegt.... auch in raw =) ... spitznding!


----------



## Joachim1980 (17. Februar 2010)

<= Fusion Rider's => eine aussterbende Gattung. Antrag auf Artenschutz gestellt! 

Sobald genügend Moneten gesammelt, kommt mein Fusion in Altersteilzeit. Über den Service seitens Fusion wurde schon viel spekuliert... Ähm... Welchen Service meinen Sie nochmals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (18. Februar 2010)

Nix, mit zumachen hier! Habe mir jetzt erst wieder mein floyd neu zusammengebaut! Dank neuem Hinterbau, mit anschließender Gratislackierung ( hat zwar ein wenig gedauert aber immerhin Service hat gepasst). ist Quasi jetzt ein zweiter Frühling


----------



## raschaa (18. Februar 2010)

wiiiiieeee, du hast kontakt zur firma fusion gehabt und die haben dir auch was gemacht????

viel spass mit deinem wiedergeborenen rad, muss sagen mein update whip war schon ein echt geiles bike und es hat scho geschmerzt als ich es verkauft habe...

dennoch sehe ich für fusion keine rosige zukunft, da setzte ich lieber auf ein gutes altes pferd. davon abgesehen wer so'n nicolai rahmen in raw in den händen gehalten hat weis, das ist in sachen verarbeitungsqualität und liebe zum produkt wohl kaum noch zu toppen.


----------



## geländesportler (18. Februar 2010)

ja hatte nen 2. Hinterbaubruch im August, Rahmen zu meinen lokal Händler und der hat des dann in die Hand genohmen, jetzt im Januar hatte ich ihn dann wieder   Aber so wie ich des mitbekommen habe, gibt es bei der firma sowieso nur noch einen der für Fusion zuständig ist, korrigiert mich wenn es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mein gutes altes (Januar 06er) Whipi auch bald in den Ruhestand schicken. Sobald ich nen passenden Ersatz gefunden habe endet es als Deko im Wohnzimmer!
Verkaufen möchte ich es nicht, dafür hängen viel zu viele Erinnerungen dran! Es ist einfach ein super Rad das irre Spaß macht!
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Fusion sich irgendwann noch mal aufrappelt und was gescheites zustande bekommt! Aber warten wir es mal ab!


----------



## BananaJoe (23. Februar 2010)

Die sollten mal nach ein paar verkauften Rahmen einen gescheiten Internetdesigner bezahlen, und das Image zumindest mit einer coolen Seite aufpeppen. Sowas kostet doch nicht mehr so viel. Der Komfigurator muß weg, der bringt eh nichts. Das spart Geld und Pflege.Das peinlichste sind doch immer noch diese ollen Rahmenbilder von 2007... oder sind sie sogar noch älter... macht neue Bilder mit Einstiegspreisen und gut. Prospekt zum Download, das aktuell ist. Sonst wird doch keiner heiss auf nen neuen Rahmen.
schmeißt die EX Serien wieder raus und baut klare Linien. Die Leute sind total verwirrt durch diese Abstufungen. Es reichen Freak, Whiplash und Terminator. Sonst verstärkt sie schon im Standard. Dann baut ihr halt NUR stablie Rahmen. Wozu so viele Rahmen vorhalten bei einer vom Support als klein bezeichneten Firma.


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Februar 2010)

Hatte ganz vergessen das die mal wirklich hier im Forum aktiv waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (24. Februar 2010)

Hai,

die kommenden Tage werde ich einen geschweißten Wiplash-Rahmen von einem Rahmenbauer hier mal reinstellen (Fotos, nix zum verkaufen ). Preis ist noch nicht ganz fix. Wird aber deutlich günstiger (unter 300,-) als der Tausch-Rahmen von Fusion (1000,-). Fest steht aber, daß die Reparatur die Schwachstellen eliminiert, die ein Tausch-Rahmen immernoch hat. Es lebe die Reinkarnation.

Cheerio


----------



## xalex (25. Februar 2010)

coole idee, da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## ActionGourmet (1. März 2010)

hat ein kollege auch mit seinem whipi gemacht. einfach von einem aluschweißer geschweißt. nicht shön aber hält seit einem 1/2 Jahr bei hartem einsatz.


----------



## saturno (3. März 2010)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Die sollten mal nach ein paar verkauften Rahmen einen gescheiten Internetdesigner bezahlen, und das Image zumindest mit einer coolen Seite aufpeppen. Sowas kostet doch nicht mehr so viel. Der Komfigurator muß weg, der bringt eh nichts. Das spart Geld und Pflege.Das peinlichste sind doch immer noch diese ollen Rahmenbilder von 2007... oder sind sie sogar noch älter... macht neue Bilder mit Einstiegspreisen und gut. Prospekt zum Download, das aktuell ist. Sonst wird doch keiner heiss auf nen neuen Rahmen.
> schmeißt die EX Serien wieder raus und baut klare Linien. Die Leute sind total verwirrt durch diese Abstufungen. Es reichen Freak, Whiplash und Terminator. Sonst verstärkt sie schon im Standard. Dann baut ihr halt NUR stablie Rahmen. Wozu so viele Rahmen vorhalten bei einer vom Support als klein bezeichneten Firma.



das traurige an der ganzen sache ist, das die relativ schnell einen höhenflug bekommen haben, jedes magazin fusionm in den himmel lobbte und sie dann meinten tausend varianten anbieten zu müssen. ständige verbesserungen oder eher verschlechterungen waren der fall zum leid der kunden. hätten die mal die klare linie beibehalten und nur das verändert was verbessert hätte müssen und die wären heute noch gut dabei. der hinterbau funktioniert ja gut. aber bodo der die segel gestrichen hat, hatte teilweise auch keinen plan was er so kurzfristig geändert hat und nicht hielt. wartezeiten auf einen hinterbau fürs freak damits auch hält 6 monate und das rad war da mal gerade 9 monate alt


raid, freak und wiplash hätten gereicht.


----------



## Freeerider81 (3. März 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> das traurige an der ganzen sache ist, das die relativ schnell einen höhenflug bekommen haben, jedes magazin fusionm in den himmel lobbte und sie dann meinten tausend varianten anbieten zu müssen. ständige verbesserungen oder eher verschlechterungen waren der fall zum leid der kunden. hätten die mal die klare linie beibehalten und nur das verändert was verbessert hätte müssen und die wären heute noch gut dabei. der hinterbau funktioniert ja gut. aber bodo der die segel gestrichen hat, hatte teilweise auch keinen plan was er so kurzfristig geändert hat und nicht hielt. wartezeiten auf einen hinterbau fürs freak damits auch hält 6 monate und das rad war da mal gerade 9 monate alt
> 
> 
> raid, freak und wiplash hätten gereicht.



So seh ich das auch! Nur leider haben sie es bis heute nicht hinbekommen an ein Freak und Whiplash ne ISCG-Aufnahme ran zu machen! Sowas find ich echt traurig!!!! 
Ausserdem sind die Hauptlager auch noch die selben wie von Anfang an! Meiner Meinung nach sollte da irgendwann ne Verbesserung kommen! Aber nein, stattdessen wurden nur neue Modelle produziert, die kein Mensch braucht!

Schade!!!


----------



## bike-runner (3. März 2010)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch! Nur leider haben sie es bis heute nicht hinbekommen an ein Freak und Whiplash ne ISCG-Aufnahme ran zu machen! Sowas find ich echt traurig!!!!
> Ausserdem sind die Hauptlager auch noch die selben wie von Anfang an! Meiner Meinung nach sollte da irgendwann ne Verbesserung kommen! Aber nein, stattdessen wurden nur neue Modelle produziert, die kein Mensch braucht!
> 
> Schade!!!



nicht ganz korrekt, die ersten wiplashs hatten größere lager und die hielten auch problemlos. ein bekannter hat so eins und da war noch nix dran defekt. denke, da wird nix mehr gross kommen, wenn man bedenkt was auf der eurobike ausgestellt war.


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. März 2010)

Was die Wippenlager angeht geb ich dir recht! Aber das Hauptlager ist meiner Meinung nach immer das Selbe geblieben! Die Nadellager, die leider auch noch ungedichtet sind!
Oder irre ich mich?

Ich fahre auch noch ein Whiplash der älteren Bauart. Hier sind die Wippenlager, normale Kugellager, die recht gut halten. Einmal im Jahr ist aber dennoch wechseln angesagt.


----------



## babbsack (16. August 2010)

tobias weg... support eingeschlafen???


----------



## saturno (16. August 2010)

babbsack schrieb:


> tobias weg... support eingeschlafen???



wie, es gab hier mal einen support, seid wann sind denn die auserirdischen wieder weg


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

und wieder ein Fusion-Rider weniger! Mein Whipi hat leider den Livignourlaub nicht klaglos überstanden! Der Rahmen hat nen kleinen Riss. Ich werde es aber nicht weiter fahren, da ich es nicht völlig zerstören will. Es wandert jetzt als Deko in die Wohnung!
Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem nen gescheiten Ersatz für meinen treuen Begleiter zu finden und das ist alles andere als einfach!!!

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß mit euren Fusions und hoffe sie halten noch sehr lange!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Alex,

wo ist der Riss und kannst Du ein Bild reinstellen? 

Gruß Holger




Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und wieder ein Fusion-Rider weniger! Mein Whipi hat leider den Livignourlaub nicht klaglos überstanden! Der Rahmen hat nen kleinen Riss. Ich werde es aber nicht weiter fahren, da ich es nicht völlig zerstören will. Es wandert jetzt als Deko in die Wohnung!
> Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem nen gescheiten Ersatz für meinen treuen Begleiter zu finden und das ist alles andere als einfach!!!
> ...


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Holger,

gerissen ist er auf der linken Seite überm Dämpfer. Da wo die Sattelstütze an das Rohr angeschweist ist, das um den Dämpfer verläuft. 
Ein Bild hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Werde ich aber sobald ich Eins hab einstellen.


----------



## raschaa (7. Oktober 2010)

etwa so?



 



das ist "standard", je nach alter vom rahmen kannste gucke ob fusion sich kulant zeigt, denn schließlich ist das ein "serien fehler". einige leute fahren einfach weiter und beobachten den riss, irgendwer hats wohl auch mal schweissen lassen...


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Genau so! 
Nene, ich fahr nicht weiter! Das Rad hat schon genug erlebt! Ich wollte mir eh was Neues kaufen. Nur dauerts etwas, bis es erhältlich ist. Aber bis dahin fahr ich Hardtail!


----------



## 7upKG (7. Oktober 2010)

genau da, is mein Rahmen auch gerissen

Fousion hat sich allen anschein nach bei mir sehr kulant gezeigt. Ich soll meinen Rahmen diese Woche noch bekommen, aber da bin ich mal vorsichtig.

Wenn mir die Bike-Götter(Hope und Saint) gnädig sind, kann ich nochmal in den park. 

Gruss

Karl


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Mit Garantie brauch ich garnicht zu rechnen! Meine Rahmen ist von Januar 2006. Da ist nicht viel mit Garantie!  
Aber wie gesagt, ich wollte eh was Neues und das Whipi nicht verkaufen! 

Freut mich, wenn Fusion doch noch Garantieanträge bearbeitet!!


----------



## 7upKG (7. Oktober 2010)

mein Rahmen ist von 2008 allso auch nicht der neuerste. 

wie gesagt ich will mich da noch nicht so richtig freun, mein rahmen ist noch nicht da : (

erst wenn ich leogang wieder runter donner glaub ich dran.


----------



## shorty6020 (3. Dezember 2010)

7upKG schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist von 2008 allso auch nicht der neuerste.
> 
> wie gesagt ich will mich da noch nicht so richtig freun, mein rahmen ist noch nicht da : (
> 
> erst wenn ich leogang wieder runter donner glaub ich dran.



Und hast noch einen Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## 7upKG (18. Mai 2011)

ja. ende 2008 hab ich noch einen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (22. Juli 2011)

hab grad nochmal gelesen :im eingangsforum steht: .*..betreut von Günter und vom Team Kundensupport bei fusion *   =>find ich klasse. existiert "unserer 4ma" überhaupt noch oder ist die mittlerweile eingestampft? weiss wer was darüber?


----------



## 666 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich liest hier noch jemand mit! Brauch für ein fusion raid, das Hauptlager neu(Lager, Schraube, die Kompletten innereien). Woher ist soetwas zu beziehen. Der Laden wo ich es gekauft habe ist nicht dazu in der lage.


----------



## esmirald_h (6. Dezember 2011)

Direkt bei Fusion 

oder die Lager da aussuchen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321864&highlight=Lager

und dort bestellen:

http://ekugellager.de/




666 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest hier noch jemand mit! Brauch für ein fusion raid, das Hauptlager neu(Lager, Schraube, die Kompletten innereien). Woher ist soetwas zu beziehen. Der Laden wo ich es gekauft habe ist nicht dazu in der lage.


----------



## 666 (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Brauch aber nicht nur die Lager, sondern auch die Schraube und Mutter. Die von Fusion können, oder wollen es mir nur über einen Händler verkaufen. Bei meinem Händler zieht sich das bestellen bei Fusion aber auch schon über Wochen (Monate).


----------



## loti (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
probier es doch mal bei bike-activ.
Günter hat einen sehr guten Draht zu Fusion.
loti
Seine Adresse:
GÜNTER AMEND
Händelstrasse 7
63538 Großkrotzenburg
Tel.: 06186/201310
Fax: 06186/201410
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 666 (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke, aber den hatt ich schon belästigt. Positive nachrichten von meinem Fahrradladen. Wenn es jetzt noch die richtigen Teile sind, die sie bekommen haben, wird alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbr (24. Dezember 2011)

666 schrieb:


> Danke, aber den hatt ich schon belästigt. Positive nachrichten von meinem Fahrradladen. Wenn es jetzt noch die richtigen Teile sind, die sie bekommen haben, wird alles gut.



Hallo,

hast Du Deine Schwinge mal auf Risse überprüft?
Als bei mir das Lager hin war, lag die Ursache vermutlich in einer gerissenen Schwinge. Dadurch gab es starke Biegekräfte und die äusseren Alu Buchsen waren extrem exzentrisch eingelaufen. Mit neuer Schwinge und neuem Lager ist alles wieder prima - hält mittlerweile schon zwei Jahre ;-)


----------



## 666 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte das lager Warten, war ja seit dem Werksseitigen einbau unberührt (5 Jahre also ca.). Es Wollte seine angestammte Position, wohl aus diesem grunde, nicht verlassen. So das ich mich gezwungen sah erst sanfte und dann nicht mehr ganz so sanfte Gewalt anzuwenden. Was die Zerstörung der Kompletten innereien zur folge hatte.
Rahmen ist io, und das bleibt hoffentlich so.


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen (um mal den Titel zu übernehmen ),

geht es hier eigentlich demnächst weiter, wenn jetzt neue Bikes rauskommen?


----------

